# Enclosures with waterfalls/water features



## JungleGuy (Jul 11, 2011)

hey, i was wondering if anyone had built enclosures with waterfalls or water features and how difficult they are to make. Photos of builds would also be awesome. 
thanks


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jul 11, 2011)

YouTube - ‪How to make a waterfall (rainforest theme)‬&rlm;


----------



## GeneticProject (Jul 11, 2011)

One of my enclosures for my mertens just finished.

Cheers barf


----------



## JungleGuy (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks kev that video helped heaps!! Barf did you have to worry about humidity in your mertens enclosure?


----------



## GeneticProject (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, the mercury vapour being placed over the water creates humidity. Works quite well.

Cheers Barf


----------



## JungleGuy (Jul 11, 2011)

thats easy then, did you just seal it with aquarium silicon?


----------



## GeneticProject (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah. I used neutral cure sealant which had very little odour and vapour. And left it to dry for a week or 2.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Most of ours have waterfalls and aquariums in them





2 most important factors be very mindful of splashing, a couple of drops here and there turn into litres per hour...and seal seal sealsealsealseal......


----------



## JungleGuy (Jul 11, 2011)

yeah i was hoping to do the aquarium idea just cause it looks awesome! i think i might make a couple more enclosures to get experience first tho but im real keen to do something like urs in the future!
Cheers Tim


----------

